# Molly and repeat litter



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Went over to Molly's breeder (co-owner) just before Xmas to help evalute a repeat litter. Molly's breeder had placed her mother Cali, but part of her price was a repeat breeding and pick puppy (she is also the listed breeder of the pups). Any way, we have it down the the pick male and female (I like the girl, she likes the boy..hahaha). Still have a couple weeks to make up our minds. I get to puppy sit new years eve. There is a gorgeous big red sable male, but he does not have the angles we are looking for...we double, triple checked though (like it would change...). 
Anyway onto the pups. 

This is the male Bruno (formly Brutus...I was calling him Dots, for the dots on his collar but it didn't catch on...wonder why...) Sunflower's The Beachcomer

at 6 weeks of age.









at 7 weeks of age.









This is the female Zippy (formly Breeze, but I started calling her Zipper because her collar looked like a zipper and she kept zipping around...her name kind of stuck) Sunflower's Song of the South (Zippity Do Dah...haha).

at 6 weeks of age.









at 7 weeks of age.
_ **** Pics Deleted by ADMIN - oversized ( 1024 X 619) **** _

And of course miss Molly at 13 months.









Sorry for the inconsistance in size, Molly's breeder is still trying to master resizing...  And the darkness of the 6 week photos.

krisk


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

The puppy photos with black dogs and a VERY light back ground makes them almost impossible to see. 

Molly is very nice!!


----------



## krisk (Oct 11, 2010)

Sorry I know the younger pics are very dark. Darn setting sun. Also Zippy's 7 week old shots were too big (sorry admin). So here they are resized (800 x 600)



















krisk


----------



## nokiaa35 (Dec 14, 2012)

If you want help ears to stand up,you need to use "glucosamine".Its very effective preparation,too make joints stronger


----------



## Xeph (Jun 19, 2005)

These are just 7 week olds. They'll get there


----------

